# AI OSV Sticker



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

So I know you're supposed to put it on the driver side bumper but do y'all just put it on (I did) or use a "holder" of some kind? Guess I'm thinking it would be nice to put it on a "mini license plate holder" etc. Thoughts?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

it would seem...that if you put it on a holder, it could be easier to take. not that anyone would...right?!?! i'd just stick it to the vehicle bumper.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

fish-on said:


> it would seem...that if you put it on a holder, it could be easier to take. not that anyone would...right?!?! i'd just stick it to the vehicle bumper.


Well it's got the plate # so if they were checking it would be useless.

Bumper is ok but a holder of some kind would look better IMO. Just wondering if anyone has done this...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*sticker ?*

A friend has his stuck to a plate on his rod rack, nothing ever been said about it.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Rocks&Reds said:


> A friend has his stuck to a plate on his rod rack, nothing ever been said about it.


Hmm ok, so they probably don't care where as long as you've paid and it's visible - thx.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well I know origanally I had my sticker fixed to a plate of some kind and would take it on and off when I was not using it. Well one time I went AI and forgot to put it on so when I was coming on the beach I threw it up in the windshield. Well as soon as I parked I had one of the rangers stop and jump in my ass about it. So I just leave the second plate with the permit on the truck.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

"The permit must be permanently affixed to the driver’s side of the front bumper. The permit may be affixed to a Plexiglas or metal plate that is permanently bolted to the vehicle’s left-front bumper or front license plate in such a way that it is not readily removable."

I asked if I could put it on my rod rack and they said no because it could easily be moved to another vehicle. That is the key, can it easily be moved to another vehicle?

Yeah, as always, it depends on the ranger and how his day is going.  
.


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm going to look for a second "plate holder" and follow them rules.

Thx fellas!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea they were kind of picky about how and where when I got mine,,, guessen they don't want it to be put on another truck or be switched around


----------

